# '06 Jeep Liberty Sport



## fastplant (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking for a relatively cheap and small plow for my Liberty. I admittedly know NOTHING about plows, so be patient with me, haha. What are my options and what kind of prices will I be looking at? Thanks.


----------



## snowworks (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the same truck mines a 07 ..

Sno-way has basically the best solution for jeeps

Sno-Way 22 Series Plow it looks just like my avatar on this site

Heres the link to it http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11. They have a section to locate a dealer in your area on the site.

I will say this I've used this through 2 seasons no major problems with it. I use it far out of the range of its design and it takes a beating like no other. The liberty will push this plow like a champ.

I paid in the neighborhood of 4000.00 bucks installed..


----------



## fastplant (Dec 21, 2008)

Awesome, thanks. Like I said, I'm new to plowing, so I don't know if that price is good or not, but it gives me a starting point. I've also read that a lot of people like the Snoway products. I'll have to look into them, thanks!


----------

